# Кнопочный аккордеон Weltmeister Grandina



## Сергей Тимофеев (24 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! 
Подскажите пожалуйста возможную причину и её устранение. 
На одном регистре (самый верхний), при растяжении меха не звучит ми-бемоль, на всех остальных регистрах звучит нормально.


----------



## vyachek (27 Мар 2022)

У Грандины самый верхний регистр - это гобой (одиночная нота среднего диапазона). Если какая либо нота не звучит, то скорее всего проблема в голосе. Причин может быть много: голос может задевать за планку, попадание постороннего предмета межу планкой и язычком, загрязнение проёма, проблема с проёмными клапанами (залогами), наконец язычок может просто отломиться. Способ устранения - вскрыть инструмент и устранить то, что я перечислил.


----------



## vyachek (27 Мар 2022)

Как разобрать инструмент ЗДЕСЬ. Как устранить проблему ЗДЕСЬ и ЗДЕСЬ.


----------



## Сергей Тимофеев (27 Мар 2022)

Огромное Вас спасибо! Буду смотреть.
Очень благодарен за ссылки ( как разобрать и как устранить).


----------



## Сергей Тимофеев (3 Апр 2022)

Разобрал инструмент, снял резонатор, нашёл ноту, которая не играла, потрогал язычок, подул в резонатор и всё восстановилось.
Ещё раз хочется поблагодарить Vyacheka за дельные советы.


----------

